# Adobe Flex Builder 3



## CodeBlock (Oct 10, 2009)

Adobe has a beta Linux version of Flex Builder 3 out. Any tips on getting this working on FreeBSD (with or without Linux compat)? I haven't really tried it yet, but am also not too sure on where to start.


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Pardon my unhelpful and opinionated butting in here, I just have to ask, please don't be persuaded by Adobe's fascist temptations.  Flash on its own is enough of a problem.


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 10, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Pardon my unhelpful and opinionated butting in here, I just have to ask, please don't be persuaded by Adobe's fascist temptations.  Flash on its own is enough of a problem.



Bah you're right, maybe I should learn some of the HTML 5 neatness instead. Was just looking for something new and decent to learn. Even Perl gets boring after a while


----------



## noobster (Oct 10, 2009)

Try a Lisp .


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 10, 2009)

ahah, my friend on IRC has been trying to convince me to try lisp. He has a bunch of lisp stuff integrated to his emacs everything. It looks interesting, but I'm kind-of looking to do web stuff right now. I already know PHP and Perl, and have tried Ruby on Rails, but determined that it ate too much RAM to be useful. I have not tried django, or asp.net (which I imagine stinks on MONO, so that's out).

So I either need a neat PHP project, or to try django.  Maybe I should try a PHP framework, I have yet to mess with one.


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

IMHO, there are only 3 languages that really mean anything today:

1. C
2. PHP
3. Python


----------



## noobster (Oct 10, 2009)

Lisp and web development are not mutually exclusive. Clojure is a modern Lisp and has some web frameworks, although I have to admit that I never used it. In general, I think Lisp has to offer some features that other languages are only starting to catch up with and they are still missing the most important one: macros.


----------



## aragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Or if you're feeling like a fun challenge, a web app written in C.


----------

